# 1969 GTO Backup Lights not working



## CgyGTO (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking for some help figuring this out. I just got a 69 GTO with the Turbo 400 and console Hurst dual gate shifter. Car is from Atlanta Georgia and I cannot register the car in Alberta until it passes inspection. The backup lights do not work, bulbs are tested good but no signal when in reverse.

I have found the half moon neutral/reverse safety switch mounted at the base of the steering column. Only one wire connected. This car was an older/half baked restoration and many things were left disconnected. Does anyone know how that switch gets a signal when the tranny is in reverse? I don't think the 69 had a switch on the dual gate since I've taken the console off and had a look. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You are correct sir, and that switch you found on the column does indeed trigger the backup lights. It's sort of Rube Goldberg-ish, but the whole thing is driven from the back-drive / steering column lockout mechanism. There's a linkage from the transmission to the bottom of the steering column (or there's supposed to be). Moving the shifter moves the linkage and turns a mechanism on the column. If you pay attention you'll notice the collar on the column just behind the steering wheel turns when you move the shifter. That switch on the column is connected to that whole mechanism, and it controls not only the backup lights but also your ignition 'safety' that's supposed to allow the starter to engage only with the transmission is in Park or Neutral.

Bear


----------



## CgyGTO (Oct 9, 2013)

*neutral/safety switch*

Thanks a bunch Bear you've confirmed what I thought, all the back drive assembly linkage is missing. Looks like I can get this through OPG.

I've dropped the steering column and included a pick of the neutral safety switch and as you can see there are no connectors to the electrical male ends. You'll also notice a suspect twin pink and green connector not connected to anything. Does this connect to the switch?

I've ordered an assembly manual from Year One which will hopefully identify how the back drive linkage all fits together. If anyone has a schematic that would be awesome. Thanks a bunch.

Don


----------

